# Display Shelves!



## iggyworf

I finally finished 4 display shelves. Mounted them in place in the basement. I might at a later date take them down and paint them. Maybe white or light gray. Or should I leave them like they are? Or..any ideas?


----------



## bottle-bud

I like them just the way they are. Good Job!


----------



## RCO

I'd leave them the way they are , it looks like a great set up


----------



## sandchip

If I did paint them, I'd use white.  The shelves and sodas look great lined up down the wall like that.


----------



## bubbas dad

nice. i wish i had the room to display my bottles like that. i wouldn't paint them but i would clear coat them. that way you wouldn't have to worry about stains and smudges.


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx you guys for the compliments. I did coat them with a light clear coat. I still need to build at least one more maybe two!


----------



## GritsGal

Great looking but it makes me shutter just imagining someone fall into the display or any other accident and those bottles come crashing down!


----------



## Screwtop

That's a great display! Would you be interested in a Kentucky swimsuit 7-UP?


----------



## Raypadua

Fantastic!!!  What a great way to display your collection!  Wall to wall


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Display. Are most of those from Michigan or all over. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf

Some from Michigan but most from all over. Thanx Leon!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Iggy, what a great-looking collection! I'm jealous!


----------

